# More #metoo problems for NYCB



## jegreenwood

https://www.dancemagazine.com/new-york-city-ballet-suspensions-2600097881.html

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/05/arts/dance/nyc-ballet-alexandra-waterbury.html

Amar Ramasar was one of my favorite dancers.


----------



## Triplets

Well, if nothing else, the story contradicts the stereotypical notion that most male dancers are gay...


----------



## jegreenwood

And now Amar Ramasar and Zachary Catazaro have been fired as well.


----------



## jegreenwood

NYCB has new leadership.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/28/...ty-ballet-jonathan-stafford-wendy-whelan.html

Wendy Whelan, in particular, is beloved here.

(At this point I wish I could change the title of this thread.)


----------



## jegreenwood

jegreenwood said:


> https://www.dancemagazine.com/new-york-city-ballet-suspensions-2600097881.html
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/05/arts/dance/nyc-ballet-alexandra-waterbury.html
> 
> Amar Ramasar was one of my favorite dancers.


And now Ramasar is back! An arbitrator ruled that his behavior did not rise to the level such that NYCB had the right to terminate him. He is required to go for counseling.

This is awkward, to say the least. Ballet is a contact sport. According to the Times, a number of women were shocked by the ruling. Moreover, the reinstatement proceeding was initiated by the dancers' union.

I'm not sure how I'll feel watching him. This is not a situation where I can readily separate the artist from the person.

I'm back at NYCB next Friday to see one of my favorites - Ratmansky's Pictures at an Exhibition. There's a video of one of the solos on the Times website today.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/18/arts/dance/speaking-in-dance-pictures-at-an-exhibition.html


----------



## Larkenfield

I wish the NYCB luck under such an abrupt change of circumstances. I imagine the replacements are over the moon because of the opportunity. Regardless of who’s at fault for the sexual improprieties, apparently no second chances were given among grown adults to apologize or work out their differences, and consequently, lives were ruined that could be just as crushing to one’s career and livelihood that could be just as devastating as the sexual improprieties. A purge over pictures? Oh my. In the age of the Internet universe, how shocking)... On a far brighter note, I found it of interest to know that Steven Spielberg is working on a new film adaptation of “West Side Story.” I hope it’s a great production and he does justice to Bernstein’s exciting score. I believe “Maria” is one of the most emotionally moving songs he ever wrote. In the meantime, may the NYCB go through its healing process from all the abrupt and upsetting changes. I hope new respect and understanding between men and women will now come forth.


----------

